# In my opinion...



## ralittlefield (Apr 25, 2011)

IMHO, it is to differentiate between opinion and established fact. 

Or perhaps it is because beekeepers are an opinionated bunch.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

for me, the 'h' would stand for 'humble'. what make this cool is that it is art and science. the art part lends itself individual expression, or opinion.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Joes_bees said:


> Anyone speculate on why that is?


People are afraid of being labeled a know it all when they express their ideas. IMO is not necessary. People who don't agree with the ideas that they read know it is an opinion.


----------



## Joes_bees (Jul 9, 2012)

I'll admit I had formed an opinion before I posed this question and it is along the lines of what Acebird posted.

Beekeeping isn't full of many facts since there is a lot we don't know (a lot of 'variables" as people like to say). Maybe it gets used a lot because the majority of the time people are discussing mostly with opinions and personal experience?


----------



## Maryland Beekeeper (Nov 1, 2012)

IMHO this thread belongs in the Site feedback forum 
Cheers,
Drew


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Joes_bees said:


> People use "in my opinion", "IMO", "IMHO" (my personal favorite) a lot on this forum.


My personal favorite is "IMNSHO". :lookout:

.
.
.
.
.
.
In My Not So Humble Opinion :lpf:
.
.
.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> My personal favorite is "IMNSHO". :lookout:
> 
> .
> .
> ...


that one, although not always expressedly applied, seems to crop up from time to time....


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

For me, I'll sometimes offer one of my theories, that's worked, for me. But I know it's a theory not a fact even though I think it's probably correct, so I'll add, in my opinion.

Plus of course as already mentioned you are going to get attacked by somebody else anyway, so stating it as an opinion rather than a fact helps with that. AND, one persons fact may not be anothers. For example it's a "fact" that running a one deep brood box hive is best in one part of my country, But in most other areas it's a "fact" that running a double deep brood nest is best. Put two beekeepers together who don't understand the regional differences in location and you've got guys throwing "facts" at each other, opinions can be more harmony friendly.


----------



## Ian (Jan 16, 2003)

So thats what that meant, lol




Joes_bees said:


> People use "in my opinion", "IMO", "IMHO" (my personal favorite) a lot on this forum. More so than on other forums I've visited (non-beekeeping).
> 
> Anyone else notice that?
> Anyone speculate on why that is?


----------



## Lburou (May 13, 2012)

Oldtimer said:


> ...snip...Plus of course as already mentioned you are going to get attacked by somebody else anyway, so stating it as an opinion rather than a fact helps with that...snip


Says it all for me.


----------



## Michael Palmer (Dec 29, 2006)

Dennis VanEnglesdorp says, "People who say IMO do so because they don't have proof they're correct." MSBA metering, October 2011


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Probably why I use it LOL.


----------



## libhart (Apr 22, 2010)

I admit to using that quite a bit often because I hear lots of beginning beekeepers (to whom I'm often replying) whose hives have ongoing problems harken back to asking for advice from someone else and they say, "He told me to just do X." New beekeepers often believe that things they are told to do by more experienced beekeepers are stone cold rules and methods that will always 100% work. I want to dispel that belief at the very beginning of whatever I'm stating because that's rarely, if ever, the case.


----------



## benstung (Mar 20, 2011)

dumb topic


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

benstung said:


> dumb topic


You forgot to add "IMO"...


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Maryland Beekeeper said:


> IMHO this thread belongs in the Site feedback forum
> Cheers,
> Drew


Amen, ditto, mho too.

I use imo or imho or afaik (as far as I know) to establish that I don't consider myself the end all and be all of a particular discussion topic. The absence of any of those does not mean the converse is true.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Michael Palmer said:


> Dennis VanEnglesdorp says, "People who say IMO do so because they don't have proof they're correct." MSBA metering, October 2011


I like that. I agree. Fits me well.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I had this thought before I even saw this thread. Btu it fits very well.

Beekeeping is obviously in the dark about several things right now. Did you ever lay down in the back seat of a car and then try to guess where you where by the few things you could see flashing by through the window. Or find your way through your house in the complete dark? Even though you are very familiar with the house. suddenly everything seems to be slightly out of place.

It quickly takes on a characteristic of. " I think that chair is right about BAM!. Oh dang".

I think that beekeeping is alto like that right now. There is a whole lot that is in darkness. and many beekeepers are looking for those fleeting glimpses of just where we are and what is going on. It has been goign on for so long now and a clear picture is still not forming. that we are resorting to making up whole stories about just flashes of light.

I noticed that last year when I fed my bees on the 7th of may during a full moon with a temperature of 72 degrees and a forecast of rain that 2% more of my hives survived. IMO I have found the cure for Varroa. This is otherwise known as Paralysis of Analysis. You get so locked up in looking for the problem you become stagnant. The cure is that if you are having serious problems do something different. anything. it doesn't really matter what you change. it can't make you a worse beekeeper. The real danger is the beekeeper that has achieved good enough. and I think this afflicts nearly every beekeeper in existence. It's working good enough. I only average a 30% loss per year. I can live with that so don't mess with it.

And then you have the fertile ground for the In My Opinion discussions. And although they can erupt frequently. I believe the opinion based discussions may be the only way to really finding out the whole picture. because every one adds one more possible piece to the puzzle. If those that care enough to have formed an opinion don't find the answer. Who will? Those that don't give a diddly squat if there is a bee?

So I hope to see the IMO and it appears to me to keep coming in floods. It is the same thing as laying in the back seat. saying, I think we are getting close. I think I recognized that tree branch.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

Well you know what they say about opinions.......


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

It is the shoulder shrug, the smile (or frown), the body language that makes face to face conservation flow. Those things are missing from written discussions. It is also a way to avoid arguments and maintain a discussions at a low decibel level.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Daniel Y said:


> Did you ever lay down in the back seat of a car and then try to guess where you where by the few things you could see flashing by through the window.


Not good to drink and drive. IMO


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Nabber, same about Chevy 350s, everybody's got one. That's a hot rod joke.

You won't often find me talking about my opinion, or saying "I think". It's redundant. Whenever I see "I think," I think, "who cares what you think, tell me what you do."


----------



## mac (May 1, 2005)

yes


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

Not good to be a part of stupid topic's IMHO. Oops.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

ahhhh. but when you leave off 'i think...' or 'i feel like it might be because......', especially in the forum format, it reads more like a statement of fact.

whether a statement is opinion or fact is, well, in the best case debatable.

in forums, i think it does help to use qualifying terms like 'i think', even though it is redundent, it's more than that because the reader, (me for example), won't feel compelled to challange it as a statement of fact that i have to question....

a person isn't lessoned by admitting and saying 'i don't know', there's no shame in it. in my professional life, i have found that saying 'i don't know' has earned me more respect than the other way around.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

squarepeg said:


> ahhhh. but when you leave off 'i think...' or 'i feel like it might be because......', especially in the forum format, it reads more like a statement of fact.


If one do not believe it is a fact, why say it?


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

good question. for me, i don't hold too many absolute truths or facts. not saying i don't have some, but for me, to represent something as truth or fact, (always imho anyway), is more than i can say for almost anything i've written on beesource.

i'llbeederned! maybe i'm taking this way to serious.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Even the phrase "for me" means essentially the same.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

'for me' is another perfect qualifier for online and other discussions. the canadians put there qualifier on the end, 'eh?


----------



## Joes_bees (Jul 9, 2012)

squarepeg said:


> for me, i don't hold too many absolute truths or facts.


I like that quality.


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

ayntbeelieving it! just got a pm that said 'squarepeg for president'!

wrote back sayin' i probably wouldn't make a good one, but it was jmho.


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

squarepeg said:


> ayntbeelieving it! just got a pm that said 'squarepeg for president'! wrote back sayin' i probably wouldn't make a good one, but it was jmho.


I think you are right, you agree with people far too often!


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

squarepeg said:


> just got a pm that said '*squarepeg for president*'!


No doubt once that was announced it would lead to someone looking for the "_round hole_", and that would lead to _big trouble_.

:ws:



and for those who really don't know what a round hole has to do with _squarepeg_:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Square_peg_in_a_round_hole


----------



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

glad to see ya'll knew it was a joke. (left the emoticons off on purpose)


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

julysun said:


> It is the shoulder shrug, the smile (or frown), the body language that makes face to face conservation flow. Those things are missing from written discussions.


I think it is a skill set, you either have it or you don't. Authors have it, engineers don't have it. The push today is to retrain engineers to have "communication skills" that are not natural to an engineer. What you end up with is a salesman or a very mediocre engineer. Not someone that could put a man on the moon.


----------



## tabby (Jul 11, 2012)

Acebird said:


> I think it is a skill set, you either have it or you don't. Authors have it, engineers don't have it. The push today is to retrain engineers to have "communication skills" that are not natural to an engineer. What you end up with is a salesman or a very mediocre engineer. Not someone that could put a man on the moon.


Wow,
I'm going to have to strongly disagree strongly with you there. Engineers that have good communication skills, whether naturally or trough training, are far better at their jobs and usually more successful than those with poor communication skills. Engineers rarely design in a vacuum. They need to be able to communicate with their co-workers both verbally and through writing to effectively get their thoughts across. I've seen first hand how poor tech writing skills can really hurt a project. 

I have stereotypical engineering communication skills and it hurt me. I should have made an effort to learn better skills but didn't. My spouse has wonderful communication skills and it has definitely helped me tremendously in his engineering career. He'll tell you that he has these skills because he made an effort to learn them.


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

Ha Ha, that's an interesting little aside.

To me, the trade with the REALLY BAD communication skills are computer engineers. Just can't get a message across, even to an audience trying hard to understand. Although I have met the odd one who is great at it so there's no firm rule. A computer engineer WITH great communication skills will likely go far.

But as to talking only in absolutes if you believe what you are saying - no. Most of us who have grown in knowledge over our time with bees will realise some of the things we once thought to be facts, are not, and some generally accepted facts, are more likely probables, or maybes. Far better to discuss in a way that leaves things open to other opinions without obvious dissagreement.

And to the issue raised that this is a stupid thread, in who'se opinion?  But who cares? I'm talking on stupid threads all the time LOL!


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

Solomon Parker said:


> You won't often find me talking about my opinion, or saying "I think". It's redundant. Whenever I see "I think," I think, "who cares what you think, tell me what you do."


The really sad thing Solomon, is that you actually think that your opinions represent primary facts. Over and over and over.

Again, everybody has one.


----------



## Daniel Y (Sep 12, 2011)

I actually try to be very careful about saying "I think" when it is just my conclusion or something. It is meant to let the reader know not to take it as reliable information. If I say I know or I saw. those are indisputable. I also say I have heard or I have seen form other sources. Again it is with intent that any one else decide for themselves the reliability of that information. But if I say my hive swarm. nobody has any grounds to argue that. If I say they swarmed and I think it was because I over fed them. It is an invitation for anyone to add their thoughts as well.

I think, I believe, and I have heard are all signals to second guess anything I have shared.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

tabby said:


> I have stereotypical engineering communication skills and it hurt me.


Of course, financially it will. Engineers have no problem communicating to other engineers, never have, never will. The problem comes in when they have to SELL their ideas to someone who doesn't have an engineering background. The better you are at selling the more you will advance. However the time it takes to solve problems increases exponentially because the optimum ideas get thrown by the wayside.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

Acebird said:


> Engineers have no problem communicating to other engineers, never have, never will. .


How about a new acronym: IME (in my experience)

IME, I have found your statement to be false. My conclusion is based on direct observation that has occurred since about March 2011.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Solomon Parker said:


> If one do not believe it is a fact, why say it?


Just because you or I believe something doesn't make it a fact. These forums are littered with contradictory opinions.....they can't all be facts.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Facts, in my opinion,  are irrefutable. As soon as we believe that our opinions are fact…our minds are closed.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Acebird said:


> Engineers have no problem communicating to other engineers, never have, never will.


I knew a couple of design electrical engineers who fought like cats and dogs. My favorite argument was over switching transistors. One said a 2N3638 was superior and the other insisted that a 2N5356 was. They were each so certain of their facts, that the company had to stock both devices.The funny part was that, in the field, I could look at a schematic diagram and tell which one of them designed the circuit by the switching transistors. And when one of the devices failed....I could easily substitute the other without any detriment....unless the designer discovered my change.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

beemandan said:


> And when one of the devices failed....I could easily substitute the other without any detriment


There is not enough information to draw a conclusion to this story but what comes across my mind is that they were more like salesman because if they were good or great engineers you wouldn't be needed. Habitual failures is exactly what I was talking about for the time it takes to solve a problem or I will add to never have it in the first place.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Acebird said:


> if they were good or great engineers you wouldn't be needed.


Like the engineers who design autos...televisions....cell phones....dish washers....etc? I mean, if they ever fail....it must be the result of poor engineering....is that what you are saying?.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Pretty much. You don't think they fail by design?


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Acebird said:


> Pretty much. You don't think they fail by design?


I'm sure some things are designed for a specific life...others utilize the best technology of the day to be as durable as possible.
My twenty five year old refrigerator...keeps on chugging along.
Or...in my misspent youth. Autos needed a tuneup every twelve thousand miles, tires were worn out at about the same....and a car with 100k miles was ready for the junkyard. Yep....they don't make 'em like they used to.
But we have strayed a great distance....and my only point was that engineers are pretty much like everyone else....they often speak in facts but also sometimes confuse opinion with fact.


----------



## tabby (Jul 11, 2012)

Acebird said:


> Of course, financially it will. Engineers have no problem communicating to other engineers, never have, never will.


You have GOT to be kidding me!!!!!

This is so funny, I just have to pass it around to other engineers.


----------



## tabby (Jul 11, 2012)

Acebird said:


> Pretty much. You don't think they fail by design?


We don't design things to fail, but we do have budget and manufacturing constraints we have to work with, not to mention design and test schedules that can very aggressive in order to meet the market window. I never met an engineer who didn't do the best they could with what he/she had to work to with.

OTOH, it's 53 F and the bees are up on my back porch looking for all those flowers that have recently frozen.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

tabby said:


> You have GOT to be kidding me!!!!!
> This is so funny, I just have to pass it around to other engineers.




But you are not thinking how Ace thinks. IMHO his thought process goes something like this:



There is one and only one true solution to any problem. Period.
Any true engineer will come to the same conclusion(s) and thus agree.
Ace is one of those true engineers.
If you disagree with Ace you are not part of the elite true engineer’s club.
Thus all (true) engineers agree.

Several other people on beesource have the same affliction.

Besides circular reasoning and other fallacies, the illogical concept of “No true Scotsman” comes to mind.

FWIW (For what it's worth) - Every engineer that I know goes by the "more than one way to skin a cat" philosophy.

TIL (today I learned): There are many opinions Beesource. Everyone has one (or 10).


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

tabby said:


> You have GOT to be kidding me!!!!!
> 
> This is so funny,


Ace just plays one on TV!


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Don't hold Brian against the rest of us engineers.

I have enough problems, being a visual thinker, trying to convert that to speech or even worse, text.


----------



## seyc (Jul 15, 2012)

Solomon Parker said:


> I have enough problems, being a visual thinker, trying to convert that to speech or even worse, text.


I am the other way. I go from visual thinking, to a list (about enough for a text message), but with speech, I have to connect things together so people understand.

When the doctors fried my brain, I could not stand and talk. It took too much brain power. If someone asked me a question, I had to lean against a wall to answer.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

seyc said:


> When the doctors fried my brain


Seems like I detect an underlying problem......


----------



## seyc (Jul 15, 2012)

Well actually, after they irradiated the brain tumor, my communication and social skills have improved. I don't remember how to do integrals and derivatives any more though. :scratch: But then again, I am a biologist, not a mechanical engineer. Although, if someone could explain to me how magnets/electricity works, I would really appreciate it.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

seyc said:


> I don't remember how to do integrals and derivatives any more though.


Me either and nobody fried my brain....that I'm aware of.....


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

beemandan said:


> I knew a couple of design electrical engineers who fought like cats and dogs. My favorite argument was over switching transistors. One said a 2N3638 was superior and the other insisted that a 2N5356 was. They were each so certain of their facts, that the company had to stock both devices.The funny part was that, in the field, I could look at a schematic diagram and tell which one of them designed the circuit by the switching transistors. And when one of the devices failed....I could easily substitute the other without any detriment....unless the designer discovered my change.


Ha Ha great work anecdote. 

And it got even more intriguing, when it suddenly hit me, those two engineers are both here, prominent posters on Beesource. Their writings and attitudes, to each other and the rest of the world leave no doubt at all, it's them! . LOL!


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

Oldtimer said:


> And it got even more intriguing, when it suddenly hit me, those two engineers are both here, prominent posters on Beesource. Their writings and attitudes, to each other and the rest of the world leave no doubt at all, it's them! . LOL!


Actually IMHO, I think this means that 99 percent of the people posting on Beesource are engineeers, because just about everyone of us is arguing with Ace.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Oldtimer said:


> those two engineers are both here, prominent posters on Beesource. Their writings and attitudes, to each other and the rest of the world leave no doubt at all, it's them! . LOL!


I hadn't thought about it but now that you mention it.....I think I know exactly who you are referring to....


----------



## Joes_bees (Jul 9, 2012)

Now I just want to do an engineering role call.


----------



## tabby (Jul 11, 2012)

seyc said:


> Well actually, after they irradiated the brain tumor, my communication and social skills have improved. I don't remember how to do integrals and derivatives any more though. :scratch: But then again, I am a biologist, not a mechanical engineer. Although, if someone could explain to me how magnets/electricity works, I would really appreciate it.


Permanent magnets or electromagnets?

If you learned calculus some time in the past, it comes back to you pretty fast if you review it. I don't use integrals or derivatives in my line of work so it's been a few decades since I did them. I know of a young lady who is currently taking high school calculus and she's been calling me when she's stuck, so I'm having to relearn it. It's been coming back very fast so I've been able to get her unstuck on all her questions so far. 

I'm not a biologist, but a long time ago I was a chemist with a heavy dose of biology thrown in.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Nabber86 said:


> Actually IMHO, I think this means that 99 percent of the people posting on Beesource are engineeers, because just about everyone of us is arguing with Ace.


With close to 1/2 million members on beesource I wouldn't have time to read all their posts to argue, maybe you do.
Oh that's right you are one of those engineer types that don't understand logic. Sorry, I can't communicate with you.


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Acebird said:


> With close to 1/2 million members on beesource


Engineers I know are more careful with their decimal points.:banana:


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

Saw that.:wiener:


----------



## Oldtimer (Jul 4, 2010)

And... Here they are. Get ready to duck!


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

cg3 said:


> Engineers I know are more careful with their decimal points.:banana:


Please explain, I went to the members list and found 30 listed on a page and 16332 pages. About 489960 members was close enough to 1/2 million. Do you come up with a different number?


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

But they do tend to think about things too hard.:shhhh:


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

Acebird said:


> I went to the members list and found 30 listed on a page and 16332 pages. About 489960 members was close enough to 1/2 million. Do you come up with a different number?


Did you stop to consider that a lot of those people are no longer active on Beesource and that there are currently many more lurkers than posters, IMHO. 

IOW (In other words), only active posters since about March 2011 are arguing with you Ace. 

Your number is way off (FACT) probably by a couple of orders of magnitude (IMHO).

I havent had a chance to use this yet, but....

:digging:


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

I once fought with 2 people and it seemed like ten.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

cg3 said:


> I once fought with 2 people and it seemed like ten.


And then I must ask....

Would you rather fight 1 horse-sized duck or 100 duck-sized horses?


----------



## Joes_bees (Jul 9, 2012)

I went to school for engineering. However that's not the direction my career took after college. I guess I got weeded out by Ace's standards :/ ... but I'm glad my communication skills and my logic skills are balanced enough to get cg3's joke. 

(Nevermind, I didn't get it.) removed banana


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Acebird said:


> Please explain, I went to the members list and found 30 listed on a page and 16332 pages. About 489960 members was close enough to 1/2 million. Do you come up with a different number?


There are 16332 registered user names.

You're very careless with reading or math, or something....


----------



## Joes_bees (Jul 9, 2012)

Now we just need an English major to point out differences between your and you're and we'll have ourselves a 5 star thread. 

Oh, a minute too late...


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Joes_bees said:


> and we'll have ourselves a 5 star thread.


Don't forget bacon- and Nazis.


----------



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

My Industrial and Marine Engineering experience hasn't effected my ability to recognize typos and grammatical errors ...


----------



## Solomon Parker (Dec 21, 2002)

16362 members, 2615 active.


----------



## Joes_bees (Jul 9, 2012)

cg3 said:


> Don't forget bacon- and Nazis.


----------



## Joes_bees (Jul 9, 2012)

BeeCurious said:


> My Industrial and Marine Engineering experience hasn't effected my ability to recognize typos and grammatical errors ...


I don't have all the grammars either.
I wouldn't have had the guts to use effected in a sentence.
http://www.diffen.com/difference/Affected_vs_Effected


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Let's all just slow down. I'm still working out the ducks and horses thing.


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

cg3 said:


> Let's all just slow down. I'm still working out the ducks and horses thing.


Not sure were it started (Monty Python, perhaps), but it has evolved into a popular internet meme. It is often thrown out there when a thread has devolved to this level of absurdity (CJ). 





cg3 said:


> Don't forget bacon- and Nazis.


May I cite Godwin's Law now?


----------



## cg3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Nabber86 said:


> Not sure were it started (Monty Python, perhaps), but it has evolved into a popular internet meme. It is often thrown out there when a thread has devolved to this level of absurdity (CJ).


Oh. And I was just digging out my slide rule.





Nabber86 said:


> May I cite Godwin's Law now?


Not yet.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Nabber86 said:


> May I cite Godwin's Law now?


Only if he ran through the streets naked....shouting eureka!


----------



## Joes_bees (Jul 9, 2012)

Now I'm expecting a bunch of random members to start replying with "In before the lock"


----------



## seyc (Jul 15, 2012)

tabby said:


> Permanent magnets or electromagnets?


How do those little thingies (?) work that get lined up to make a magnet? (running an electrical charge through it does not count as an answer, do it through copper, you get an electromagnet and do it with ferrous material, you get a permanent magnet) And what are they?
Why does the right hand rule work? Why do the electrons not go left instead of right? 
I can recite formulas having to do with magnets and electricity, but I do not understand why they work.
I would like an explanation that does not include circular logic (magnets --> electricity --> magnets --> electricity).



Joes_bees said:


> Now we just need an English major to point out differences between your and you're and we'll have ourselves a 5 star thread.


I am not an English Major, but "your" is possessive (it belongs to you) and "you're" is a contraction of "you are".


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Acebird said:


> Please explain, I went to the members list and found 30 listed on a page and 16332 pages. About 489960 members was close enough to 1/2 million. Do you come up with a different number?





BeeCurious said:


> There are 16332 registered user names.
> 
> You're very careless with reading or math, or something....


Just in case anyone wants to know where to find the current Beesource member count, its on the page linked here:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/forum.php

Scroll to the very bottom of the page. The count as of this post is 16,362. So now there are an additional 30 potential members for the ABsC! * 

_*AcebirdBsClub - _No membership forms, no dues, and the meetings are all _ad hoc_. Members need only keep _Acebird _on his toes, so to speak. _Don't be shy!_ :lookout: Oh, and Ace _really _likes animated icons .... opcorn:


----------



## Nabber86 (Apr 15, 2009)

seyc said:


> I am not an English Major, but "your" is possessive (it belongs to you) and "you're" is a contraction of "you are".


This is my favorite reference for solving that problem and many others: http://theoatmeal.com/comics/misspelling

Sometimes humor makes you remember better than going to a dry grammar reference site.


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

"explain to me how magnets/electricity work"

Ok, ready for this? They work real well. :lpf:


----------



## seyc (Jul 15, 2012)

Let's see. The July sun in Baytown is kind of hot. Then there are the refineries. Are you sure that it is not your brain that is fried?

:digging:


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Rader Sidetrack said:


> Just in case anyone wants to know where to find the current Beesource member count, its on the page linked here:
> http://www.beesource.com/forums/forum.php


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## julysun (Apr 25, 2012)

Seyc

:no:


----------

